

We should stop calling live projects beta - andymboyle
http://www.andymboyle.com/2011/10/17/we-should-stop-calling-live-projects-beta/

======
pp19dd
Labels alpha, beta indicate some pattern of design thought and course
correction toward finished product. As long as there is a thought-through
follow-up, I think beta is fair to use.

But, if the product is more like being freeformed, 'beta' is a misnomer. Does
such thing really have a name?

~~~
andymboyle
The point I'm trying to make is that most of the products we create for the
web aren't necessarily ever "finished." You're always attempting to add new
features or create new value, right? So I feel like projects are never truly
finished.

~~~
pp19dd
When people use 'beta' as a scrutiny shield, I fully agree with you that it
deserves a storm of invectives. My take is that some projects truly deserve a
'beta' label, suggesting there will be meaningful updates to it. Our common
distaste for the word will devalue those worthy projects.

Yes, projects are truly never finished. But in news you can't spend all that
much time refining a package after an event has passed and editors have their
sights on other things (excluding truly evergreen items.)

Being a cynic, I'd normally focus on anything labeled 'beta' and disassemble
it with a jeer. But, my restraint is there so that I don't miss out on
examining things that aren't labeled beta and thus slip under that beta-hating
radar.

For example, check out the Guardian's 'favorite foods' map. Make sure to
mouseover Mexico and India:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/interactive/2011/jun/...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/interactive/2011/jun/16/world-
favourite-foods-map-interactive)

------
andymboyle
I'm really looking for counterpoints to my argument. So please, I welcome
them.

